# 54l+Beamswork LED



## Lindy (12 Jul 2012)

Hi, wasn't happy with my tanks appearance and was looking up algae on google when I found this site. Brilliant! New inspiration, ideas, materials and invaluable experience on tap so decided to 'redo' my puffer tank.

Equipment;
60x30x30 juwel tank
Fluval 106 external filter
Juwel 50watt heater
Juwel monolux hood with 15w T8 sera daylight bulb

Livestock;
2 dwarf puffers, one randy male and one long suffering female..
2 Amano shrimp.
 Was originaly 5 Amanos but 3 died while in holding tank while redoing this tank. There could have been a trace of copper from the newly purchased plants but there was a cherry shrimp living in there quite happily. They had all moulted before death and shells looked complete so I've no idea...Did 25% waterchange and put media in filter that removes copper. Remaining shrimp molted and are still alive.

Plants;
Heteranthera Zosterifolia
Crypt Wendtii Brown
Eleocharis sp mini
Nymphoides sp Taiwan
Taxiphyllum Barbieri
Java Fern
Anubias Nana

Hardscape; Redmoore Root and Lava rock
Substrate; EcoComplete already in tank

Here is the tank before, with its bogwood





By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-12[/img]

How it looked just planted without hood




By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-12[/img]
I was thinking about keeping the puffers in the smaller tank and get something else for this but had a guilt trip and decided they could have their tank back so the Java Fern had to go back in as they like spawning in it(keeps the male happy)So now the tank looks like this...




By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-12[/img]





By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-12[/img]




By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-12[/img]




By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-12[/img]
 The only thing I did this morn was adjust the Java fern in the left corner and move the dwarf hair grass that was in the shadow of the root...
 I have easycarbo and Profito ferts which I may use to help the plants that don't rely on substrate for nutrients as there is such a low amount of livestock/waste in the tank.
No, I am not doing anything about the pipework...
Now I just have to sort out the wee 16l betta lifespace tank and I fancy some CRS..

Comments welcome, creative or otherwise...


----------



## Lindy (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - the make over.....*

Oh and if anyone has a female dwarf puffer needing a home then I'll buy it as it would be better to have 2 girls(lucky boy) but I don't want to order more through kesgrave tropicals as Knowing my luck it would be another male.


----------



## tim (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - the make over.....*

nice start and dwarf puffers are very cute i have 3, great personalities


----------



## Lindy (18 Jul 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - the make over.....*

Hi, one week on I am pleased how fast some plants are growing especially the Nymphoides sp Taiwan (1-2 grow). I divided up the hairgrass some more and trimmed it right back.
Start, one week ago




By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-12[/img]
This week 18th july




By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-18[/img]




By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-18[/img]
The Crypt Wendtii brown is also looking really happy and both have a new leaf each. Sorry about crap photos done on my phone...


----------



## Lindy (28 Jul 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux -week 3.5 and changes*

Hi on week 3.5 and made some changes. Took out the lava rock with java fern, the puffers are just going to have to live without it.. Added some Crypt wendtii 'Tropica'.




By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-28[/img]
 Been looking at the beamworks led review and think I'm going to get one of those, its the only one I've see that will fit underneath the shelf above my tank. The design of my hood means you don't get even spread of light. Have to wait till the guy selling them comes back 17th august and I'm not the patient sort...
Wish I could find the charger for my camera!
Thanks for looking..
Lindy


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jul 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - the make over.....*

Hi,
the moss is growing in really nicely on that wood.
Looks like youve seperated your hairgrass further too, should fill in faster with more portions and encouraged to do so by trimming it like you have  
Removing the fern has opened the scape up more so looks nicer imo. Little puffer will get used to it im sure   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Lindy (28 Jul 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - the make over.....*

Thanks, I prefer it without the fern but the puffers used to 'get down'n dirty' in the fern. Removing it has not dented the males enthusiasm at all, apparently he can make do with crypts...

Thanks for input,
Lindy


----------



## Lindy (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

Ok, so the Juwel has gone through a few changes. I have tweeked the layout adding a raised section and re-did planting removing java moss and adding mini pelia and phoenix moss, added a BeamsWork led light unit(going topless) and a spraybar that runs the length of the tank. I also replaced the Ecocomplete substrate with molar clay from londondragons link. 

My homemade net basket to hold substrate in place.




Needle + narrow leaf java fern and Anubias tied on.




After planting and filling with water. Slightly cloudy..






3 days later this is what it looks like.













I'm pretty happy with it. Whether the Beamswork led grows anything remains to be seen...

The molar clay got washed in a bucket and doesn't give off any cloudy dust when disturbed. Was difficult to plant in though. The eco complete was still in good nick as is not clay based as some seem to think but appears to be a mixture of grades of volcanic rock, from coarse sand to larger 10mm+ pieces.
Lindy


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

Looking good Lindy,
Remarkable how a 'going topless' statement draws the eye. 

I was expecting some semi naked aquascaping. 

Although bitterly dissapointed, have to say wood placement looks very effective. Well done!

Good luck with the Grow.


----------



## darren636 (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

looking good, can you do a picture of just the tank lighting on in a dark room?


----------



## Danny (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

Take the base off it too, did the exact same with my old Fluval uno600


----------



## Lindy (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

As requested, photos in the dark.








 I am planning to do co2 via the soda stream type(co2 supermarket) but as I'm about to go on holiday I'll leave it for now. Also will change ferts to EI method but again will get hols out of the way first.


----------



## tim (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

tank looks good hope those leds work out ok sodastream co2 works out very expensive imo this would work out cheaper and has been v reliable for me http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696 and three bottles online for around £30


----------



## darren636 (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

that is plenty bright enough. nice cheap unit. good find.


----------



## Lindy (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

Thanks Tim but I really don't want to mess around trying to build my own system. I want something convenient, easy andreliable. If I built it, it would be none of these things...


----------



## tim (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

fair enough nice tank thinking about taking the hood off my 64 ltr and getting a luminare interested to see how your leds fair how are your dp's enjoying their new home


----------



## Lindy (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

They are going into another tank once I've turned it into a jungle for them. They are in a wee holding tank at the mo that is full of java moss and they seem to love it, resting in it when they sleep at night. Nothing in this tank at the mo, letting it settle and waiting for Tds to fall before putting in CRS. My female dp goes after the fully grown amanos now, even though they are over twice her size, so no shrimp in their tank, def no CRS!


----------



## Lindy (15 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

Just back from holiday and have ordered my Sodastream Co2 set up from Co2 supermarket. Very excited! Also ordered an UP super atomiser(internal) after my glass diffuser snapped in my hand. 
Still monitoring tds levels in the tank and waiting for the levels to be steady for crs intro. Initially tds went up to 176 within 24hrs of filling the tank up due I expect to the molar clay. Have done a few 75-50% wc and now the tds rising more slowly currently at 135 2 days after 50% wc. Out of the tap tds is 45. 
Apart from that no great changes, dwarf and mini hair grass is showing new growth as are everything else. Just sloooow....


----------



## Lindy (20 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

SodaStream Co2 is set up and running this avo but I think the UP super atomiser may be too much for it as I'm getting a maximum of 1bubble per 1.5sec once the pressure has backed up. A positive is that the atomiser is immense and the bubbles are a mist that is spread around the tank. As the atomiser is so efficient I'm wondering if the rate will actually be sufficient. We'll see what the drop checker does tomorrow...


----------



## Lindy (23 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

Drop checker is at an emerald green with co2 running 24hrs. Have ordered a glass diffuser which will allow the bubble count to rise and should achieve lime green but which is better - co2 on all the time and stable or coming on and off via the solenoid with a higher bubble count? Do I need the drop checker to be lime when it is not a high amount light?
Have just ordered the TNC EI kit with GH boost for soft water. I think the low calcium levels in my water are affecting my shrimp.


----------



## eleventhandy (27 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

Hi,  I'm contemplating a SodaSteam CO2 setup  for my new tank (when it eventually arrives) and just wandered what you think of it.  Co2 supermarket looks like i good option,   though might get a gUSH bubble counter, diffuser and drop checker.

http://www.sodastream.co.uk are doing a value pack deal for £80 which includes 2 tanks, so one for me and one for the tank lol.

plus refills are cheap.

How long does it last out of interest?


----------



## Lindy (27 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

My Co2 has only been running for 2 weeks so can't tell you how long it will last. Argos has sodastream co2 reduced at the mo...


----------



## mvasingh (28 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

Can you please re-post the molar clay links?

MIKE


----------



## Lindy (28 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l Old Jewel monolux - Going topless...*

Mike - I couldn't get link to work so you can find it in London Dragons journal: 259l bookcase tank, on page 2.


----------



## Lindy (29 Sep 2012)

*Re: 54l+Beamswork LED +sodastream co2*

Hi, have changed UP atomiser to a glass diffuser after I found a leak in the co2 coming from the check valve. Have some new CRS who are looking pretty happy so thought I'd risk a few photos. Thanks to Frothhelmet for some cracking pink Rams, wee trumpet snails and 2 different floating plants! Still trying to get c02 levels right so no great changes in plant growth, still slow and steady. Mini Pelia doing really well as is the Fissidens F. Have added some flame moss too. Have some nasty, slimey algae growing on the pelia tied to the wood but think that will go when I get the co2 sorted. Here's some shrimp...













 They are getting Genchem White Pellet every day to try and head off any moulting problems that may be caused by low levels of calcium in the water and they eat it despite there being plenty of algae etc(14 shrimp in 54l) so they must be getting something they need from it...


----------



## Lindy (4 Oct 2012)

*Re: 54l+Beamswork LED +sodastream co2*

Well turns out the new regulator wasn't working properly and was only giving me 1.3 bar instead of 2.5. Co2superstore have said I can return it and they will send me a new one. Posted it today so hopefully they will be quick getting the replacement to me. Had just started my EI dosing as well so this is a real PITA! 
Noticed a rise of 20 in the tds on the first day of EI dosing so hope this isn't going to cause problems with my CRS. Will have to compensate at water changes.
Changed the layout yet again, before the shrimp came, and took out the anubias nana. The Crypts seem to grow fast regardless. The shrimp have been coming out at lights off to clean up the pelia tied to the branches so algae diminishing.
Revised layout








A brave shrimp




 Hoping to get a fissidens f. carpet on the hill and a mini pelia carpet on the area below.
 Cheers, Lindy


----------



## Lindy (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: 54l+Beamswork LED +sodastream co2*

The new reg/solenoid arrived from Co2Supermarket and the working pressure was worse than the last one. Co2S suggested I must have a leak somewhere so I took off bubble counter and check valve and it made no difference. I then ordered some of co2supermarkets co2 tubing which arrived today and it looks just like normal air line tubing to me. Can't test it with the up atomiser as that broke, probably because it has been on and off sooo many times in last couple of weeks. Co2Supermarket have offered me a refund  so I think I'm going to have to go co2less. This tank has turned into a CRS/CBS tank so I could just take out most plants and just leave moss and fern.


----------



## SmallestFrog (19 Oct 2012)

Sorry to hear you are having problems. Keep going though, your tank is truly inspirational.


----------



## Lindy (19 Oct 2012)

Wow, thanks smallestfrog! Sodastream set up was returned to co2supermarket and they gave me a full refund so I've bought the UP A-165  with a FLO co2bottle from tankscape.co.uk . Should have it all set up by end of next week. Now just contemplating glass lilypipes vs trying to persuade someone on this forum to make some acrylic pipes for me so I can keep a spraybar...


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: 54l+beamswork CRS+CBS Tank.*

Well still not got co2 sorted. Got the UP A-165 running on a 1kg Flo co2 bottle only to be woken at 3am by a grinding noise sounding on and off every 5-10secs. The solenoid had gone mental, was extremely hot and was making a terrible noise that we could hear through the thick walls of our old house. Tankscape are replacing it. Not having much luck with co2...

Tank layout has gone through yet another change but this time I feel I is what I was trying to achieve from the outset(I just didn't know it) I have tried to make it more shrimp friendly and have added some cappata leaves. I've had to weight them down though as the flow from the spraybar would have them doing circuits of the tank.
 Also got some nice nano redmoore root from thegreenmachine.
















I should be able to get some better pics once the clip on light arrives from an ukaps member who is very slow posting!
The shrimp seem happy. GH is 6 TDS 140-150, 7ltr WC once a week and EI dosed 10ml daily. Hoping the buggers breed!


----------



## Ady34 (30 Oct 2012)

Looking good ldc, the new nano wood compliments the original very nicely...almost a mirror piece in miniature!
Hope you finally get your co2 sorted as this has great potential to explode into an amazing scape.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2012)

Yeah, got a bit lucky with the wood. Thanks for the comments.
Cheers


----------



## Lindy (30 Dec 2012)

Well its been a couple of months so thought I'd bore all those who can be bothered looking...







Plants growing slowly but surely under the LED lights with co2. Dropped EI ferts to 3ml daily and shrimp were happier. Added some spikey moss and taiwan moss which seems to like conditions more than the flame moss. The Star grass has been a bit disappointing but some recently added Rotala r is doing well.




Crs still not breeding, just getting bigger. Got some Sakura to see if they like the conditions better and there are a few saddled female so hoping for berried shrimp soon.
Damn pink ramshorn snails have eaten all of my Salvinia natans and are breeding like stink. Fortunately I have puffers in another tank that are benefiting from the snail explosion.




A shoal of Normans Lampeye fish have also been added a few days ago and getting a pic is near impossible! I almost went for some endlers but the less gaudy lampeye won and I love them. They compliment the tank without overwhelming it with colour and are busy little fish, sitting in the current and darting at potential food. My shrimp aren't bothered by them at all and try and grab their food.





Overall pretty happy with the tank. Minimum maintenance once a week, 5ltr w/c with 1pinch gh boost. No algae on glass. There is a small amount of algae on the mini pelia growing on the wood presumably as it is closer to the light and I can live with that. The UP regulator and solenoid has proved reliable at keeping a steady bubble count and the UP atomiser creates tiny bubbles.
As usual the terrible mobile pics do it no justice but I do like to be consistant....
Merry christmas and hope everyone has a great new year.
Cheers


----------



## Ady34 (30 Dec 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Lindy (31 Dec 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2012)

This has turned in to a really nice aquascape. Looks really heathy, nicely done!


----------



## Lindy (31 Dec 2012)

wow, thanks Ian.


----------



## Lindy (10 Jan 2013)

Well have finished my 'tweek list' before the rest of the lampeyes arrive. They are really skittish and jump out of the back of the tank so have chopped the old hood up and that now sits over the rear 1/3. Its not too noticable and worth it not to lose more fish(4 RIP). The tweeks were - cover rest of lava rock in moss/mini pelia, remove the bit of wood that lay across tank bottom to the rear(it just didn't seem right), move UP diffuser under filter inlet and took spikey moss off the small 'mirror' piece of wood and replaced with mini pelia to mirror the larger wood.
Photo of tank prior to moving diffuser.








I had been under the impression that I had acidic tap water as it is very soft with a tds of 45 and GH of 1. A PHtest gave me a reading of 6.8/7 out of tap and also in both tanks. I added 3 medium catappa leaves to the shrimp tank and 3 days later that tank read at 6.4 so I'm hoping I have found the reason for the shrimp not breeding and that lowering the PH will encourage them to 'have at it'!

And so the saga continues...


----------



## Danny (10 Jan 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## Lindy (10 Jan 2013)

Thanks Danny.


----------



## nduli (10 Jan 2013)

really like this, you started out similar to my re-scape which was done on my main tank in a few hours at the weekend, journal to follow when i get an hour spare.
You have given me some real food for thought, like it and now subscribed. let me know how the CRS get on.


----------



## Lindy (10 Jan 2013)

nduli said:


> really like this, you started out similar to my re-scape which was done on my main tank in a few hours at the weekend, journal to follow when i get an hour spare. You have given me some real food for thought, like it and now subscribed. let me know how the CRS get on.


 
Thanks, hope you have better luck with CRS than me. The buggers look happy, stuff their faces, some getting quite big but no babies!!!


----------



## nduli (10 Jan 2013)

The crs are in the kitchen tank and currently are not showing signs of berrying 
In the main tank that looks like yours from a number of months ago its all skakura, red fire and chocolate shrimp, which at the moment don't see, to be berrying either.......ho hum. Params all seem good not not quite sure why at the moment.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jan 2013)

nduli said:


> The crs are in the kitchen tank and currently are not showing signs of berrying
> In the main tank that looks like yours from a number of months ago its all skakura, red fire and chocolate shrimp, which at the moment don't see, to be berrying either.......ho hum. Params all seem good not not quite sure why at the moment.




Shrimp apparently stop producing young in deep winter, which i can bouch for, as none of mine are berried at the moment either. Expect it to look up in a month or so.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Shrimp apparently stop producing young in deep winter, which i can bouch for, as none of mine are berried at the moment either. Expect it to look up in a month or so.


I've just had a batch of CRS shrimplets tonight! must admit though things have slowed a bit, I had put it down to increases in TDS and fewer water changes but maybe it's a seasonal thing. Temp hasn't altered in the tank though.
On the other hand, I can't get my cherries in the bigger tank to breed for toffee!!


----------



## nduli (11 Jan 2013)

I had heard that before but given tank temp is stable how do they know?....... There is a calendar across from the tank........


----------



## Lindy (11 Jan 2013)

Ady34, you are just showing off! Nduli, sorry but glad i'm not the only one.

Rest off the lampeyes arrived today so now there are 21. The large number has resulted in them being much calmer and they make a lovely shoal. Hoping to get some decent photos at the end of the month with a proper camera and someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## DTL (11 Jan 2013)

Nice set up!


----------



## Lindy (12 Jan 2013)

> "DTL, post: 258067, member: 9527"]Nice set up!


thanks DTL


----------



## Lindy (28 Jan 2013)

Right, have decided to take this tank down and do a total rescape. I've just bought some ADA Amazonia. I want my shrimp to thrive so going to replace all my substrate and stop dosing EI unless I see deficiencies. Going to keep running co2 as that takes no effort. Its going to be a busy summer and I want to be able to just let this tick over. Getting rid of stems and have bought Java fern'windelov' and giving Sagittaria platyphylla a go. Have a bunch of crypts too. May start a new journal.....


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jan 2013)

"May start a new journal....."
Yes please


----------



## Lindy (28 Jan 2013)

Aha, you just want to keep laughing at my sexless shrimp!


----------



## markj (4 Mar 2013)

Tank is looking well


----------



## Lindy (5 Mar 2013)

Thanks Markj, this tank has now become 'the nook''


----------



## markj (11 Mar 2013)

What do you think to the beams work unit 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindy (11 Mar 2013)

Its growing stuff fine. In 'the nook' its growing a nice variety of plants if you have a look.


----------



## markj (11 Mar 2013)

I have just started a planted tank for the first time and I am using a beamswork unit 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindy (11 Mar 2013)

> I have just started a planted tank for the first time and I am using a beamswork unit


Good luck! I use co2 too so may have some bearing on results. Its not all about light....


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (12 Mar 2013)

Wow that tank is awesome I'm thinking of setting up a similar sized tank soon to get me back into fresh water tanks, how do you find your LED unit? What made you choose this unit over say TMC Aquarays?


----------



## Lindy (13 Mar 2013)

This unit cos less than £50 from an ebay seller, Aquaman or something like that. Nuff said.

Ah, forgot, it was the only light that would fit under the shelf above my tank. And was £50


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (13 Mar 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> This unit cos less than £50 from an ebay seller, Aquaman or something like that. Nuff said.
> 
> Ah, forgot, it was the only light that would fit under the shelf above my tank. And was £50


Thanks for the reply, £50 is a good price to pay I need to read more into LEDs for planted tanks coming from keeping a reef tank it's hard to get the idea that LEDs under 3W are naff, obviously they are not for growing plants and its a really slick looking unit much nicer than some on the market


----------



## terry82517 (16 Dec 2013)

How are you getting on now with the beams work mate?


----------



## Lindy (17 Dec 2013)

terry82517 said:


> How are you getting on now with the beams work mate?


Hi, Its still on this tank only I rescaped and the journal is called 54l 'the nook'.


----------

